# Scared for gender scan Tomm



## mommy2be1003

We already have a girl and my husband and I desperately want a boy. I am going in for an elective gender scan. I'm nervous to find out it's a girl. Although I feel blessed being pregnant dispite a previous miscarriage and having pcos I still strongly want to experience having a son.


----------



## nickyb

Good luck for tomorrow hope you hear boy let us know :thumbup:


----------



## momofone08

good luck. I hope you hear :blue:

I have two girls and they are amazing together. It will bring you great joy to see their special bond if you were to have a girl.


----------



## olivehead

Don't be scared! I have two little girls, two years apart, and they're the best of friends. They have their girly moments but you know what?! Daddy taught them how to skateboard and fish at the river and they're awesome. Whatever your baby's gender, you'll be in love. :)


----------



## mommy2be1003

Thanks girl I guess I just have a fear of having all girls and not getting to have a mommas boy. I know it will be difficult on my husband especially because he says he will be mad to find out it's a girl again


----------



## Zeri

How did it go?


----------



## mommy2be1003

It's a boy yayay!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 36


----------



## nickyb

Thrilled for u congrats Hun !


----------



## momofone08

Congratulations on your little man!


----------



## Zeri

Congratulations! !


----------



## george83

Congratulations!! I have two little boys and they are amazing, so loving and loyal x x


----------



## olivehead

Congratulations!


----------

